

Exim4 in Debian/Ubuntu: Fix for a remotely exploitable heap overflow - zorlem
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.security.announce/2697

======
zorlem
And here is the individual advisory for Ubuntu
<http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1618-1/> . Debian's advisory (DSA-2566-1) has
not propagated to <http://security.debian.org/> yet.

